# Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?



## PureContact (6. Juli 2007)

hat schonmal jemand einen Forellenteig auf Friedfische genommen? alsoich meine Brassen, Rotauge -feder usw...
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ganz gut laufen könnte oder?|supergri


----------



## Brassenfan (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

hallo

hab na einen bericht in der blinker gelesen da hat einer auf forellenteig ( kann dir net sagen welchen ) große rotaugen gefangen


----------



## Gralf (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Ich hab mal eine Rute mit Forellenteig im Rhein getestet. Weil ich mit dem Zeug sowiso nicht viel anfangen kann.

Es hat sich absolut gar nichts getan.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Ich hab es mal im Polder getestet und Güster waren mehr als interessiert, wenn die Rotaugen nicht schneller waren und das Zeug abgelutscht hatten.


----------



## PureContact (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

ists alson versuch wert...|bla:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

mit pb würde ich es niemals auf friedfische probieren!


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> mit pb würde ich es niemals auf friedfische probieren!



Warum nicht, ist das was anderes als Erdnussbutter oder Lebkuchengewürz, nur mal so zwei Beispiele. Außerdem, wer fängt hat recht und, sag niemals NIE!


----------



## HOX (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Also ich hab das auch einmal ausprobiert....die Sonnenbarsche waren sehr angetan von dem Zeug, allerdings war der Haken leider zu groß, so dass sich keines dieser kleinen Biester fangen ließ.

Versuch macht Kluch.........:m

Lg und TL
HOX


----------



## Patrick S. (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Warum soll das auch nicht funktionieren... Ok Forellenteig biete ich meistens als geschleppte Version an und es funktioniert bei Forellen, klar.
Wenn man dann Berichte aus Fachzeitungen liest und dort berichtet wird, das Friedfische auch auf Spinner, Blinker & Ca beißen dann sage ich eindeutig JA zum probieren des Forellenteiges auf Friedfische...


----------



## bigfish24 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Also,ich habe versucht in unserem Vereinsgewässer noch eine von ein paar Forellen die darumschwimmen mit Power-Bait zu erwischen.

Die Pose ging nach ca einer halben Stunde auf Tauchgang,was zu meiner Überraschung am Haken war, war eine 300g schwere Rotfeder. Also es funktioniert wohl.

Wobei ich sagen muss das mir ne Forelle lieber gewesen wäre


----------



## welsman (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Ich habs auch schon probiert allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Hab schonmal irgendwo gelesen das man damit gut auf Brassen Angeln kann.Pb ist mir aber doch zu teuer um damit auf Friedfische zu angeln.


----------



## Schlei (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Ich habs auch ausprobiert mit guten erfolg viele große brasse allerdings nur in der laichzeit


----------



## Naglfar (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Servus,

ich habs auch probiert. Mit dem neuen Berkley Gulp kann man ja fast keine Forellen überlisten, also mussten die Friedfische mal an die Reihe. Nix. Habe in einem Schwarm Rotaugen angeboten. Nicht mal einen Zupferer. Anschließend mit Mais, keine 10sec und ich hatte ein Rotauge dran. Das selbe Spiel paarmal wiederholt und immer das selbe Ergebnis.


----------



## HenryBarschangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

ich hab das an der mosel mit pose ausprobiert und habe ein paar rotaugen und zu meinem erstaunen einen barsch gefangen also kannst es ruhig mal ausprobieren


----------



## acer1814 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Ich forme immer kleine längliche (madenförmige) stückchen von grellem Forellenteig. Habe auch schon die ein oder andere schöne Rotfeder damit überlistet.


----------



## Manni@rotauge (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

ich habe mit pb gut gefangen ,zwar brauchen die fische bei uns etwas bis die kapiert haben das das was zu fressen ist ,aber dann klappt es eig. ganz gut.

ABER irgendwie nur auf Brassen die rotaugen wollen da irgendwie nicht dran keine ahnung wiso....

Würd aber echt mal interessieren.Als teigfarbe hatte ich charteuse is so in richtung grün.


----------



## hecq (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Als würde ich den forellenschleim zum weißfischangeln nutzen =D mehr geld für weißfischköder kann man voll nicht verprassen. ich meine maden, meis, hanf usw tuns wohl besser.


----------



## Manni@rotauge (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

naja... ist schon teuer das Zeug aber ich hatte noch vom Letzten forellenteich besuch etwas übrig.

Ich finde dann kannman das ja auch mal auprobieren oder etwas nicht???

Ein neues Glas zum auprobieren würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## magic feeder (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

ich bin auch schon auf die idee gekommen es vielleicht mal mit gulp auf schleien zu versuchen......versuch macht kluch...also warum nicht...


----------



## Rutenknicker (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Hallo,
          Ich könnte mir vorstellen das das fonktioniert.:m

                                   Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## Master Hecht (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*



Schlei schrieb:


> Ich habs auch ausprobiert mit guten erfolg viele große brasse allerdings nur in der laichzeit




Genau die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Manni@rotauge (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

@ magic feeder 

MIt diese Sch**** gulp zeugt kannste es bei mir am gewässer komplett knicken ,nichts ,noch nicht einmal am Forellenteich.Kein Fisch beisst da freiwillig drauf.
Ist glaube ich auch noch 2 euronen teuerer als das normale pb.


----------



## PureContact (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*



Manni@rotauge schrieb:


> @ magic feeder
> 
> MIt diese Sch**** gulp zeugt kannste es bei mir am gewässer komplett knicken ,nichts ,noch nicht einmal am Forellenteich.Kein Fisch beisst da freiwillig drauf.
> Ist glaube ich auch noch 2 euronen teuerer als das normale pb.




und dat stinkt so nach essig säure oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Habe mal gesehen das jemand mit Forelliteig sehr erfolgreich Karpfen stippte, ach ja Döbel stehen auch im Fluss auf geschleppten Forellenteig

mfg Flo


----------



## Manni@rotauge (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

@pure contact

keine ahnung aber stinkt gewaltig  das zeug...


----------



## fishingislife123 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Ich hatte mal am Forellensee auf auftreibenden Forellenteig beim Grungangeln nen 26-Pfund-Karpfen gehakt, der mir aber leider verloren ging. Als ich es mit dem Zeugs dann gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt habe habbich natürlich nix gefangen|gr: abern versuch isses wert.


----------



## Manni@rotauge (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

@ fishingslife123

ist doch irgendiwe immer das selbe was? DA hat mal Glück und fängt mit einem komischen Köder und dann geht einem der Fisch verloren.Damit hab ich auch erfahrunegen gemacht.
BeI mir war der Köder Currywurst^^


----------



## Silverstar (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Habe auch schon auf PB (Rot) karpfen gefangen, der war nicht gehakt oder so, hat den haken gut geschluckt.

Mein Bruder hatte sogar mal kontakt mit dem Kollegen Hecht auf PB (Weiß) an Pose, und das nicht geschleppt!


Scheint gut zu laufen


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hatte sogar mal kontakt mit dem Kollegen Hecht auf PB (Weiß) an Pose, und das nicht geschleppt!



Wie hat er den denn an der Pose angeboten? PB schwimmt doch |bigeyes


----------



## hecq (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wie hat er den denn an der Pose angeboten? PB schwimmt doch |bigeyes


 

Ein kleines Schrotblei mit in den Teig kneten und PB schwimmt nicht mehr #d


----------



## kspr (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

besser ist doch dann lieber ans vorfach


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Pb schwimmt nur bei einer gewissen Menge,kleinste mengen Pb lange geknetet,schwimmen meistens nicht mehr.
lg


----------



## magic feeder (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

also.....ich habe mir jetzt mal so ein gläschen gulp gekauft......und zwar die sorte orange pulp......wenn das wetter wieder besser wird werde ich mal schauen was hier alles so auf dieses zeug beisst.....

der magic feeder


----------



## Sinned (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteig auf Friedfisch?*

Power Bait Forelli gespickt mit Wurm führt an Forellenseen bei mir immer wieder zu Giebel- und Karauschenfängen. Also ruhig mal ausprobieren.


----------

